# 2003 GT 245 Used 1 summer



## agjr200hp (Jun 13, 2009)

The tractor was used one summer and has a 54 inch deck with 3 bagger.

I was hoping to get some feedback as to whether or not it is worth pursuing. I know the engines run rich but only being used one summer I think it should be fine if it's fixed as soon as i get it.

What current model would this be compared to? x300, x500?

I want a good tractor to replace a wheelhorse that was run over by my mother-in-law.


----------

